# Brisbane



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

just wondering who is from brisse and were abouts in brissie r u from..
i am in forest lake. 
mel.


----------



## jungleboy (Nov 24, 2006)

I've just moved to Brisbane for a while. Mt Nebo.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

Is that like Mt. Nemo????LOL


----------



## darkangel (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm in albany creek


----------



## Glider (Nov 24, 2006)

Stones Corner


----------



## Kaotic (Nov 24, 2006)

my sister lives in forst lake


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

My uncle's aunty's godchild's second cousin lives in Redbank.

Teni


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 24, 2006)

Caboolture


----------



## djai (Nov 24, 2006)

Chermside


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 24, 2006)

caboolture


----------



## Recharge (Nov 24, 2006)

Moorooka, south side


----------



## MickeyB (Nov 24, 2006)

Camira


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

cool. so there are lots of us out there.
anymore peeps in brisbane


----------



## Magpie (Nov 24, 2006)

I know someone who lives there.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 24, 2006)

Fisher


----------



## star11 (Nov 24, 2006)

Springwood


----------



## hornet (Nov 24, 2006)

kylie, pm me, i used to live in cab and am moving back in a few months


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Pike01 (Nov 24, 2006)

Logan


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 25, 2006)

Carindale


----------



## Elfir (Nov 25, 2006)

rochedale


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Nov 25, 2006)

Northside


----------



## Recharge (Nov 25, 2006)

northside eh? like the whole of the north side?, man, you really need to go on that diet ;P


----------



## stary boy (Nov 26, 2006)

brookfield but am moving to gatton next year


----------



## nook171 (Nov 26, 2006)

beenleigh


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 26, 2006)

I used to live in Burpengary in the house Ithat I just finished building until the scank ex cheated on me, got the house and had the old fart she cheated with move in three days after I was out. I walked away with some furniture and that's it. So if you want to go and rock her roof feel free as it is a free world lol


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 27, 2006)

lol cwarren

What's the address again 

Teni


----------



## carpetsnake (Nov 27, 2006)

caboolture area


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 27, 2006)

hehe I love the irony of your profile location being 'none of your business' but then your location being Forest Lake becomes everybodies business.


----------



## Rediah (Jan 2, 2007)

Just found this thread, quite cool how many are from around here. Makes you think your not the only 'the snake girl' (or man) in your neighbourhood.

Well i'm in Stones Corner but moving to Greenslopes in a week or so.


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm in caboolture, have been since last saturday


----------



## brucey (Jan 2, 2007)

kalangur


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 2, 2007)

i didnt realise my thread was still going. thats great to see


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 2, 2007)

hehe just noticed it , im a wee bit past forestlake


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

just wondering if anyone knows how far moggil is from Macgregor? i got animals to pick up from near moggil and a vet 2 visit in Macgregor


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2007)

hornet, thats a fare distance. Try www.whereis.com that will give you a better idea of how far.

What ever happened to the brisbane herp bbq? :?


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> just wondering if anyone knows how far moggil is from Macgregor? i got animals to pick up from near moggil and a vet 2 visit in Macgregor



bout 30 min drive. not too far.


----------



## hornet (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks so much, thats a great site, spet by step directions to find where we r going, sweet


----------



## AnteUp (Jan 2, 2007)

I live in Indooroopilly, but am moving to Gatton this Feb.


----------



## Adzo (Jan 4, 2007)

May be moving back to Lutwyche...


----------



## pavlova (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in 17 Mile Rocks the west side of brissie.
Pav


----------



## lewy4au (Jan 4, 2007)

Springwood


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,

I'm at Margate in Redcliffe.

If anyone is close to that area, feel free to PM me 

- Chris


----------



## Garry2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Redbank Plains


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 10, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> My uncle's aunty's godchild's second cousin lives in Redbank.
> 
> Teni


 
lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaara (Jan 10, 2007)

Foolish Brisbanites, the sunshine coast is where it's at. Coolum is my 2nd home!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Redlands, on the coast


----------



## monix (Jan 30, 2007)

Spring Hill (city)


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 31, 2007)

I live in sunnybank hills............



hornet said:


> just wondering if anyone knows how far moggil is from Macgregor? i got animals to pick up from near moggil and a vet 2 visit in Macgregor



hello Hornet, who is the vet in MacGregor??? I was looking for a vet and even more does he specialise in reptiles???If he does then please let me know.... cheers....


----------



## Basstones (Jan 31, 2007)

Wavell Heights for me 

Looking for a new roomate at the moment as well. Anyone looking to move lol..


----------



## horsenz (Jan 31, 2007)

springwood


----------



## reece89 (Jan 31, 2007)

i live in brassall in ipswich not to far from brissie lol


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2007)

oh me me me pick me


----------



## monix (Jan 31, 2007)

hahah i lasted a whole 3 months in ipswich. 
i was supposed to be there for 8.. but jsut couldnt do it.
so back to spring hill i am!


but i have noticed that most Brisbane people on here are relatively far out from the city.....

*is there ANYONE near the city at all??????*


----------



## theplantguys (Feb 1, 2007)

not to bag the city monix, but i will, why would you, lets see in town today for work, roma street station to myers centre carpark via the NQ direction 46mins at 11am, come on now, for anyone out of town (not sure of exact distance) but would be under 5kms you are only talking about 6 blocks one way and 2 on a right angle to the first!!

anyhow out in the sticks in albany creek, just wish i was further, like bundaberg, soon baby puppy soon ......

and darkangel see your in albany creek too, wana catch up and talk herps, i am 800mts from the pub (yes good and bad, worked there for several years, was bad for the liver could crawl home from work ........... only had to cross one road that has 4 lanes in total, with an island in the middle for a rest stop, so not too bad a 2 am!)

cheers me


----------



## bobchic (Feb 1, 2007)

Im at Indooroopilly.. 10 mins from the city....

but i dont have any snakes or anything yet... just a fighter fish called sam 

cheers
Sonia


----------



## monix (Feb 1, 2007)

plantguys, you can tell you are sleep deprived mate. You make NO sense whatsoever. But after the fifth read I believe you are saying that I am saying that anything more than 5kms is outter. We YES, it IS for me. I DONT have a car (great carbon points for me!) And was merely asking to see if there was anyone near me with pythons so I could aquaint with the animals more or perhaps learn something new. I cant just drive to Albany Creek etc.... so if you live out there that is fine, just whats your problem with me living here? Your premisis is probably bordering trailer trash paradise, but I shouldnt bag should I? So neither should you. =) go get some sunshine up ya.






bobchic said:


> Im at Indooroopilly.. 10 mins from the city....


hi sonia!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

My ex GF lives there - last I knew she was in caboolture - but now i think she's in the heart of the city somewhere - maybe you know her?


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 1, 2007)

me too *magpie*, what a small world


----------



## pythoness (Feb 1, 2007)

nice, i'm in brownsplains.
considering there are so many of us, maybe we could have a regular coffee meet once a month or so, a meet and greet. i propose we think about it  any seconds?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 1, 2007)

yea, second that.. the bearded dragon pub at logan village hosts a reptile show every sunday afternoon at 2pm, and live music.... could be a good meeting point?


----------



## hornet (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm up for that...and i'm legal age YAY


----------



## gold&black... (Feb 1, 2007)

pythoness said:


> nice, i'm in brownsplains.
> considering there are so many of us, maybe we could have a regular coffee meet once a month or so, a meet and greet. i propose we think about it  any seconds?




I'd like that....... would luv to meet fellow herpers........


----------



## Mrs Mac (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in Kallangur but hoping to build a house at coolum in the next year or so.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 1, 2007)

Ilive in caboolture/morayfield.


----------



## pythoness (Feb 1, 2007)

horsenz said:


> yea, second that.. the bearded dragon pub at logan village hosts a reptile show every sunday afternoon at 2pm, and live music.... could be a good meeting point?


sounds great, and so we can all find each other, the first person there should have a snake shed on the table, horsenz do you volunteer to host it there? or just everyone where a shed in their pocket (reminiciant of the red carnation lol)


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 1, 2007)

pythoness said:


> sounds great, and so we can all find each other, the first person there should have a snake shed on the table, horsenz do you volunteer to host it there? or just everyone where a shed in their pocket (reminiciant of the red carnation lol)


 
Why not wrap them around heads, 'a la' Mighty Bush Hunter style ?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 1, 2007)

Wrasse said:


> Why not wrap them around heads, 'a la' Mighty Bush Hunter style ?


 

hahah 

I always go out like that:shock:


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 1, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahah
> 
> I always go out like that:shock:


 
Naturally you are exempt Trousa, you are a _little bit_ on the obvious side anyway


----------



## pythoness (Feb 1, 2007)

ok, so what do you think of, first and third sunday of the month?? starting this sunday. thoughts??????????????/


----------



## horsenz (Feb 1, 2007)

this sunday ok with us but after that will be 5 weeks working weekends as we are ambos


----------



## theplantguys (Feb 2, 2007)

monix said:


> plantguys, you can tell you are sleep deprived mate. You make NO sense whatsoever. But after the fifth read I believe you are saying that I am saying that anything more than 5kms is outter. We YES, it IS for me. I DONT have a car (great carbon points for me!) And was merely asking to see if there was anyone near me with pythons so I could aquaint with the animals more or perhaps learn something new. I cant just drive to Albany Creek etc.... so if you live out there that is fine, just whats your problem with me living here? Your premisis is probably bordering trailer trash paradise, but I shouldnt bag should I? So neither should you. =) go get some sunshine up ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hee hee, yes i am, but sleep is over rated ( i think 0 ) and btw have you been to my house? your are nearly spot on with the description! except we have it on blocks, tyres went flat a few years back.
cheers but


----------

